# Entertainment Forum > Television Discussion > UK Drama >  EastEnders beats Coronation Street to be named 'greenest' soap

## Perdita

EastEnders has beaten Coronation Street, Emmerdale and Hollyoaks to be named TVâs most environmentally friendly soap opera. 

He might be mean, but he's definitely green: EastEnders has been named the greenest soap, with the Mitchells the most environmentally friendly family.
Its characters are the best at reducing their on-screen carbon footprint, the new research has claimed. 

They also took the most âpositive actionsâ such as using public transport, turning off electrical appliances and lights and walking and cycling more, energy company EDF said. 

Over a month, stars from the show along with those from Emmerdale, Coronation Street and Hollyoaks were judged on their âgreenâ criteria. 

Corrie came second, followed by Emmerdale and Hollyoaks. 

Perhaps surprisingly, the notorious Mitchells of Albert Square were the friendliest of all the families to the environment. 

âItâs great to see that the famous TV characters from Londonâs East End are already doing their bit to reduce their impact on the environment,â said EDF director Jim Poole. 

âBy highlighting the green actions of the TV soap families, we hope to encourage people to make more sustainable choices in their own everyday lives.â 

Psychologist Mo Shapiro said soaps could set a fine example of how to be more green.

Read more: http://www.metro.co.uk/tv/866650-eas...#ixzz1PtIlodWA


* Must be all those black cabs with exiting characters  *

----------

